# Handyvertrag + Notebook



## Unregistriert (4 November 2006)

Hallo !

Ich bitte um kurze Einschätzung von Experten zu meinem Sachverhalt ! Als ich mich am 25.09.2006 bei meinem Internet E-Mail Anbieter auslogte, sah ich eine Werbung, wo mit einem Handyvertrag + Notbook gelockt wurde. Ich besuchte die Seite unter [...] ! Das Angebot hatte mich überzeugt und ich bestellte somit einen Handyvertrag + das kostenlose Notebook dazu. Das alles gab es für 0 EURO ( außer die monatlichen Gesprächsgebühren 30 EUR ).
Ich bekam von dem online Vermittler [...] eine Email mit dem Bestellstatus, wo drinne stand was ich bestellt habe und das man nun prüft on man mir einen Vertrag gibt.

Am 29.09.2006 bekam ich dann die Email das ich einen Handyvertrag abgeschlossen habe. Das freute mich, denn mit dem Notebook wäre das ein gutes Schnäpchen dachte ich mir.

Am 10.10.2006 erfragte ich das erste mal per Email nach dem Notebook, worauf man mir zurückschrieb, das dieses bereits zu mir unterwegs sei.

Am 16.10.2006 erfragte ich ein zweites mal telefonisch, wann das Notebook denn endlich kommt, worauf man mir sagte, das Notebook sei unterwegs.

Ich erfragte ein drittes mal am 24.10.2006 telefonisch nach dem Notebook, dabei merkte ich allerdings das ich bei denen eine Nervensäge bin, mit meinen Nachfragen, also sagte man mir doch glatt, dass Notebook sei erst seit 23.10.2006 zu mir direkt unterwegs. Klasse dachte ich, am 30.10.2006 erfragte ich ein letztes mal, wann denn dieses Notebook nun endlich kommt, leider gab es keine Antwort mehr. 

Ich fühle mich betrogen von [...] !

Was kann ich da machen, muß ich Anzeige erstatten ?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

MFG


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2006)

*AW: Handyvertrag + Notebook*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich betrogen von [...] !
> 
> Was kann ich da machen, muß ich Anzeige erstatten ?


...das bringt dir auch kein Notebook, zumal das eine rein zivile Angelegenheit zwischen dir und dem Anbieter ist - das geht den Staat nichts an!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Handyvertrag + Notebook*

also ich glaube das es sich dabei um internetpiraterie handelt und das ist strafbar , ich würde mir nen rechtsbeistand suchen und die truppe verklagen,ist eindeutig betrug sowas


----------

